# Riello 40 Oil Boiler Not Firing Up



## PeterOB (27 Apr 2020)

Hi,
First time posting. Just about to move into house with dual fuel heating (solid fuel stove and oil fired boiler).
Oil tank is full, there is oil at the bleeding screw but it will not fire up. When reset button is pressed noises are made but no firing. The blast tube is dry after reset. Plate over fan is always open, should it be? Fan moves freely. The burner is a Riello 40. What could the problem be? Thanks in advance


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Apr 2020)

For the sake of approx. €100 I would get it serviced in light of the fact that you don't know how long it is since it was last serviced.  You could be saving yourself money or a life  in the long run.

If funds don't permit have you had a look on


----------



## PeterOB (27 Apr 2020)

Sue Ellen said:


> For the sake of approx. €100 I would get it serviced in light of the fact that you don't know how long it is since it was last serviced.  You could be saving yourself money or a life  in the long run.
> 
> If funds don't permit have you had a look on


Thanks Sue Ellen,
Funds might permit, I'd just like to do it myself if it's a simple fix.
But looking at it tells me there might be other issues as it looks quite corroded. 
Thanks,
Peter


----------



## Buddyboy (28 Apr 2020)

Something worth trying, which takes 10 minutes.
If it is a balanced flue, and the flue doesn't have completely free air, then the exhaust gases can come back into the inlet and dirty the photo sensor.  This is what was happening to me until I got an extension pipe fitted to the exhaust.

I was getting the same symptoms, on my (oil fired) Riello 40. When I pressed the reset button, the boiler would cycle, try to fire up and die immediately.

Take the cover off the boiler. You are looking for a black rubber plug with a wire coming out of it, around 15mm in diameter. Pull this out and a rubber tube will come out with a photoelectric cell on the end.  Clean/wipe the cell and plug it back in.

Worth a try.


----------



## Black Sheep (29 Apr 2020)

We had the same problem last week and after a good general clean and a really good clean of that cell it just took off.

We use gas oil (Riello 40 boiler) so I was just wondering if we could change to Kerosene easily as it a cheaper cleaner oil.  Is it just a matter of changing the jet?
Would appreciate any comments


----------

